# Win It Before You Can Buy It Giveaway EXTENDED - MORE WINNERS



## SpiritHalloween.com (May 29, 2009)

Win It Before You Can Buy It Giveaway



*
Due to popular demand, we have extended our Win It Before You Can Buy It Giveaway! Now through August 31, TWO winners per day will win a prize!*

Go To https://www.facebook.com/spirithalloween?sk=app_243769312307406 to enter. 

Win A Mystery Décor Item Valued At Up To $129.99! * Winners are chosen daily and notified via email. New Prizes and Winners Daily Though 8/31/11


GOOD LUCK !!​


----------

